# Help find this 1911!



## Hammerhead6814 (Nov 30, 2009)

http://www.thehighroad.org/showthread.php?t=362570

This guy is looking for a pistol he sold twenty years ago. Impossible? No! All this takes are you and me asking every 1911 owner who's shooting a Colt on an Essex frame the following questions:

1. "Is that a Colt on an Essex Frame?"
2. "Where'd you get it"?
3. "Could I get your phone number and the serial number of that gun?"

When asked "Why?", tell him/her "Because if that's the Colt/Essex 1911 I think it is, it is may be worth some money to the guy who built it". Explain that you saw an ad for it, and most importantly, GET THAT SERIAL NUMBER!

I've already been told this is impossible. Let me tell you something. It was possible that after twenty four years, two change's in ownership, and crossing a technology gap, Papa John found his Camaro. All because of some guys who belong to the Jalopnik forums.

Now there may not be $250,000 involved here, but all that it took to find one Camaro in a country with thousands was some here-say on a web-board. If they can do it, so can we!


----------



## 303Mark (May 19, 2008)

It's worth a try. The thought had crossed my mind to try to find my grandfather's service revolver. My dad sold it back when I was kid.


----------



## Hammerhead6814 (Nov 30, 2009)

I forgot that in that particular section of THR you must be a member, so here is the original post:



statelineblues said:


> This is a bit unusual, but I'm looking for a 1911 pistol I built back in the late 1980's.
> It's a Colt/Essex 1911 .45 (Colt Gov't Model upper on an Essex frame) with Pachmayer Flat Mainspring housing and slide release, standard hammer and beavertail safety. The finish is a black Teflon coating.
> I sold it to a gun shop in the Waterbury, CT area (no longer in business) around 1988 and would really like it back.
> Here are some old pictures of it (sorry, no way to scan them to my computer)
> Please PM me if you wish to sell it - Thanks!


Here are some photo's he took back when he had it:


----------

